# Low Power Server

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne nen Low Power Server bauen.

Meint ihr, ich kann mit dem Board https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/desktops/desktop-board-dn2800mt-innovation-brief.html

https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dn2800mt.html

diese msata mini pci-e ssd http://www.ocztechnology.com/res/manuals/OCZ_Nocti_mSATA_product_brief.pdf

hier booten?

Oder soll ich lieber ne 2.5" SATA SSD nehmen? Die braucht aber 1 bis 2 Watt mehr Energie.

----------

## Atha

Ich hab' das Board leider nicht mehr finden können.

Warum eigentlich Intel? Warum nicht ARM?

Christopher Kampmeier's Blog: New Efficient, Low Power Home Server

Ich schau' selber gerade, wie und ob ich mir selbst einen energiesparenden Server bauen könnte. Finde mich aber nicht so leicht zurecht, weil es einfach so viel Auswahl gibt und nichts dezitiert als "Low Power Linux Home Server" angeboten wird. Theoretisch könnte ein Raspberry Pi, ein PandaBoard, ein VIA APC oder ein ODROID-X für die Aufgabe gut gerüstet sein.

Mir geht es dabei um möglichst energiesparende Hardware, die mit Standard-Komponenten (2,5"-SATA-Festplatte, USB) betrieben werden kann, und dennoch stark genug ist, um als Server für MediaWiki, WordPress und auch als Torrent-Client ständig verfügbar zu sein.

Es könnte natürlich auch ein x86-PC passen, aber die sind meist zu groß, zu energiehungrig oder zu teuer. Außerdem ist in diesem Segment die Auswahl noch vielfältiger, sodass man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Atha wrote:*   

> Ich hab' das Board leider nicht mehr finden können.
> 
> 

 

??? Zuhause wegen der Unordnung? Oder im Internet? Also der Link funktioniert noch.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum eigentlich Intel? Warum nicht ARM?
> 
> Christopher Kampmeier's Blog: New Efficient, Low Power Home Server
> ...

 

Klar wäre ARM natürlich noch stromsparender, leider bekommt man oft nicht alles zum Laufen auf ARM ohne große Klimmzüge zu machen.

ARM ist sicher die Zukunft, wenn es um Sparsamkeit geht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich schau' selber gerade, wie und ob ich mir selbst einen energiesparenden Server bauen könnte. Finde mich aber nicht so leicht zurecht, weil es einfach so viel Auswahl gibt und nichts dezitiert als "Low Power Linux Home Server" angeboten wird. Theoretisch könnte ein Raspberry Pi, ein PandaBoard, ein VIA APC oder ein ODROID-X für die Aufgabe gut gerüstet sein.
> 
> 

 

Nen Paspberry Pi hab ich mir auch schon angesehen. Gibts auch ne Anleitung um Gentoo zu installieren für. Leider ist das wieder mit Crosscompiling verbunden und mir momentan zu aufwendig.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mir geht es dabei um möglichst energiesparende Hardware, die mit Standard-Komponenten (2,5"-SATA-Festplatte, USB) betrieben werden kann, und dennoch stark genug ist, um als Server für MediaWiki, WordPress und auch als Torrent-Client ständig verfügbar zu sein.
> 
> 

 

Ich hab mir jetzt das obige Board gekauft. Allerdings ne klassische 2,5" SSD. Der Stromverbrauch liegt im Leerlauf bei ca. 12 - 13 Watt, was sich doch durchaus sehen lassen kann denke ich. Unter Volllast ist es auch kaum mehr.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es könnte natürlich auch ein x86-PC passen, aber die sind meist zu groß, zu energiehungrig oder zu teuer. Außerdem ist in diesem Segment die Auswahl noch vielfältiger, sodass man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht.

 

Früher hatte ich mal nen Via C3 mit 1,2 GHz. Aber so sparsam sind die Dinger auch nicht und die Rechenleistung ist echt bescheiden. Außerdem haben die Versionen mit einigermaßen "dicken" CPUs (>1GHz) meistens nen Lüfter. Ich wollte was Leises. 

Ich überleg grade, ob ich nicht noch ne DVB-S2 Karte drauf kaufen soll und nen VDR draus machen. Die braucht dann zwar auch nochmal 15 Watt, aber das wäre doch deutlich weniger, als mein jetziger VDR. Der dürfte bei über 70 Watt liegen und brauch im Standby schon fast 20 Watt.

Na jedenfalls, falls ich mich dazu entscheide, dann hab ich wieder das Problem, dass mir wieder der Miniserver für 24/7 fehlt    :Wink: 

Da wär vielleicht ein ODROID nicht schlecht.

----------

## Atha

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *Atha wrote:*   Ich hab' das Board leider nicht mehr finden können. ??? Zuhause wegen der Unordnung? Oder im Internet? Also der Link funktioniert noch.

 

Mein Fehler. Natürlich ist alles noch da, das Board ist auch noch im Handel für gut 100€ zu haben…

Wie wär’s mit AMD? Es gab mal einen Test in der c’t, wonach der langsamste AMD Sempron bei ca. gleichem Stromverbrauch immer noch schneller ist als ein Intel Atom. Inzwischen gibt es aber neuere Atoms…

AMD’s Antwort auf den Atom ist ja die C-Serie (C-60) und die E-Serie (E-350 und E-450). Intels Atom N2800 ist zwar schneller, es kommt aber vermutlich darauf an, was man damit machen will: wenn die Grafikeinheit egal ist, ist ein Atom vermutlich die bessere Wahl.

Ich werd’ mich mal schlau machen, ob es nicht doch einen „richtigen“ Prozessor für gut das doppelte an €uros gibt, der dann aber auch viel viel mehr leistet und der Stromverbrauch gerade noch akzeptabel ist. Vielleicht gibt es ja sowas. Wenn nicht, werd’ ich mich mit Sicherheit eher auf ARM stürzen, bevor ich mich mit einem Intel Atom oder dessen AMD-Konkurrenz zufrieden gebe.

----------

## mrueg

 *Atha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mir geht es dabei um möglichst energiesparende Hardware, die mit Standard-Komponenten (2,5"-SATA-Festplatte, USB) betrieben werden kann, und dennoch stark genug ist, um als Server für MediaWiki, WordPress und auch als Torrent-Client ständig verfügbar zu sein.
> 
> 

 

Trifft alles auf einen (alten) Laptop zu, und mit einem Akku ist die USV für eine Weile auch gesichert.  :Wink: 

Wenn man den Bildschirm nicht an hat, sind die eigentlich ziemlich sparsam und gebraucht auch günstig zu haben.

----------

## musv

Lies mal hier. Sollte dem nahe kommen, was du willst.

Und die Klimmzüge - deswegen benutzen wir doch Gentoo.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich würde eine 22nm gefertigten i5 nehmen. Die Prozessoren bringen zwar ein schlechtes Preisleistungs-Verhältnis sind aber Energieeffizienter und dadurch auch im mittleren Leistungsspektrum sehr günstig.

Anbei finde ich es wirklich erstaunliche wie wenig Strom PCs mittlerweile brauchen... wenn man mal von den Grafikkarten absieht.

----------

## Treborius

hatte früher ein (hab ich natürlich immer noch)

- www.alix-board.de/produkte/alix1d.html

kam bei mir mit modem,hdd und wlan-karte auf 18Watt

nun arbeite an der selben stelle eine

- ZBOX-AD02 PLUS (amd e-350)

wiederum mit modem, hdd und wlan-karte bei 26Watt

(Grafikkarte ist zZ allerdings inaktiv)

die Leistung ist natürlich nicht zu vergleichen, und die 8Watt 

sind es mir in diesem Fall wert ...

 *Atha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mir geht es dabei um möglichst energiesparende Hardware, die mit Standard-Komponenten (2,5"-SATA-Festplatte, USB) betrieben werden kann, und dennoch stark genug ist, um als Server für MediaWiki, WordPress und auch als Torrent-Client ständig verfügbar zu sein.
> 
> 

 

dafür hat auch die 500MHz alix dicke gereicht, ich bin erst an die Grenzen gestossen, als ich grosse Datenmenge verschlüsseln wollte.

Das Alix-Board zB hat nicht mehr als 1.5MB/s über ssh gebracht, weil die CPU dann zu 100% mit verschlüsseln beschäftigt war.

(Den Hardware-Encryption-Chip hab ich nur mit SEHR viel gefrickel mal unter Linux zum laufen gebracht, der schaffte locker 20MB/s,

aber auch nur 128bit AES)

----------

